# Maka...I'll never forget you.



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Maka passed away early this morning. She was so sick but she hung on fighting for her life...She didn't give up and I didn't give up on her. I was at least able to tell her I love her and if she wanted to go into the Devine....Then I would be okay with it. She's no longer in any pain, she's not suffering anymore.

The poor thing had pineconed...It was a matter of time and I tried to make her as comfortable as possible. I love you Maka...You put the fight in Siamiese Fighting Fish and no matter what happens you will always be remembered as my first girl. My baby girl.

I love you Maka. I miss you so much.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost Maka. You did everything you could to make her last days better.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you...She pineoconed yesterday and I knew her days were numbered...But I didn't want to give up on her when there was still a glimmer of hope. At least she's no longer in any pain...She's at peace now.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Arashi. Your love for her shows in how you wrote about her. You cared for her for only a short time, but for Maka it made all the difference, because you gave her a chance to live as fully as she could.

RIP little girl ....


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you...I wanted to give her the best life I could and loved and doted on her. I miss her so much but...She's no longer suffering. To me that's what matters. As much time as I spent with her and cared for her she was my baby girl...She's with Kaida, Kalona and my goldfish now. As much as I miss her...I know she's at peace.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry. She was a beautiful fish, and she sounded like she had quite the personality. You took amazing care of her, and I am sure she is honored to be called your fish.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sorry Arashi, you tried your best for her and I'm sure she was glad to have such a loving owner... RIP Maka


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you both. She's in a better place now...And I know she'll never be forgotten especially by me and Akira.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry!!!!!!!! I loved reading funny stories about the funny things Akira would do to impress 'Maka the Baka'. Sorry for ur loss.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your baby girl. She was such a fighter! I'm not sure if I ever saw a picture of her or not, but I'm sure she was a beauty.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

UGH! I'm sorry...I didn't realize she was sick :'(


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Your condolences are appriciated. Akira he was up the whole night...I'm not sure if he knows she's gone or what is going through his head...But Maka will be missed by us both.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Maka. She was lucky to have an owner who loved her so much and took such good care of her. I know she is missed very much. RIP Maka. You're swimming under the Rainbow Bridge now.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

She's swimming there with Kaida and Kalona now...I miss her so much..

Thank you everyone.


----------

